

IndexedDB adapter for Backbone.js - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/backbonejs-indexeddb/

======
julien
Code is there <https://github.com/superfeedr/indexeddb-backbonejs-adapter> and
tests are here [if you run Chrome!] [http://blog.superfeedr.com/indexeddb-
backbonejs-adapter/test...](http://blog.superfeedr.com/indexeddb-backbonejs-
adapter/tests.html)

